# College World Series



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone following the College World Series? Arkansas had a rough end to the regular season and the SEC tournament, but performed well in their regional and super regional, so we're headed back to Omaha. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

+1 watching the Hogs! :thumbup:

Fun win over OKState!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

We are a baseball school. Always have been


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

I'll be down at the games for most of the next week. It's a great 10 days


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

I like Stanford averaging over 9 runs a gm. Am I the only one that thinks either the bats or balls or loaded again? I mean I like the long ball but come on.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

So, an OKState alum whose a buddy of mine bought tickets to Omaha before the Hogs vs OKState Regional thinking his team would be there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> So, an OKState alum whose a buddy of mine bought tickets to Omaha before the Hogs vs OKState Regional thinking his team would be there.


It's a dang good day when Connor Noland can throw 79 pitches and only give up one run in 7-2/3.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Records are made to be broken. :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Hopefully, we can win the jello shot challenge. :roll:

The Arkansas pitching during the Ole Miss game was ugly!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, that was tough to watch. We didn't play well and Ole Miss is hot right now - that's a bad combination. I think they (Ole Miss) are 7-0 since their loss to Vandy in the SEC Tournament.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

https://twitter.com/RazorbackBSB/status/1539392511122329600?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1539392511122329600%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.thv11.com%2Farticle%2Fsports%2Fncaa%2Funiversity-of-arkansas%2Frazorback-baseball%2Fdiamond-hog-fans-shatter-jell-o-shot-challenge%2F91-7ff807c6-f8f0-4e94-9d83-86ffed9a0334


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

Ware said:


>


Great game. My fiancé is an Ole Miss grad so rooting against you but congrats on the win tonight and we go again tomorrow!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Unfreaking believable 9th inning. Tygart hits back to back runners to load the bases with no outs. Morris comes in for Tygart with insane amounts of pressure and gets the win. :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Unfreaking believable 9th inning. Tygart hits back to back runners to load the bases with no outs. Morris comes in for Tygart with insane amounts of pressure and gets the win. :shock:


Agree - unbelievable. Tygart was so dominant in SEC play during the regular season.

Ole Miss is going to be tough to beat two days in a row, but one thing that surprised me a little last night is the announcers said statistically the advantage shifts to the team that forces a game 3.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The Hogs lose the baseball game and the fans lose the shot challenge. 

I just canceled ESPN from SlingTV after having it for a week. :lol: However, I have it until the end of the month...So, plenty of time to root for Ole Miss this weekend!

https://twitter.com/CWSShotBoard/status/1540049262410694657?s=20&t=EmeNup48htBRXL_1XhxfQw


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tough loss for the Hogs. If before the game someone told me they would hold Ole Miss to two runs again I would have been excited, but DeLucia single-handedly shut down the Arkansas offense for nine innings.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Great start for Ole Miss!!! Hopefully, they can end the series tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------

